# First time swan hunter



## LCACraig (Nov 6, 2016)

My two sons drew swan permits and we are trying to figure out the best way to be successful. They have both been saving some money for the help of a potential guide, but our style with big game, ducks, geese has always been DIY, so we are hoping to learn if DIY is even an option. We live in Spanish Fork, so when we come north to hunt, we will plan to spend 2+ days or whatever is needed. Any suggestions? Thanks for your help!!


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

You have access to a boat or walking? 2 days should be plenty of time if you hit it while they are in. In years past that is usually the last couple weeks of November but this year may be different.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I highly recommend decoying them if you can. It is a ton more fun than pass shooting them. They are not too smart or leery, so it's all about finding the places they wanna be in the week or two they are here. They usually are in the same places every year. Bear River, Harold, Ogden bay, Howard, and Farmington all hold them. Get as much white out on the water on the edges of the big ponds, and let the fun begin.


----------



## LCACraig (Nov 6, 2016)

No boat, but long legs and strong backs. My schedule is fairly flexible (at least when it comes to hunting) and the boys will just skip school, so when the swans get here, we will be heading north. I have been following the aerial swan survey and this year looks like it is a couple of weeks behind last year. Not looking for anyones favorite spot; but any general suggestions of where to go?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I wouldn't hire a guide for a swan hunt if it were me. If you can spend a couple of days in a row hunting, you can usually figure them out. They often follow similar patterns day after day. They do come in to decoys, but pass-shooting is probably a more common strategy. Most hunters simply try to discover their flight patterns and then get underneath them.

We have relatively few swans in the state right now, and it's only going to get better from here. In a typical year, most of our swans hang out on the Bear River Bird Refuge and the surrounding area until the weather gets cold, and then start heading south in good numbers as the water begins to freeze.

If you can make it out hunting right as things start to freeze up, you should have no problem finding birds and filling your tags. I hunted the BRBR on a black Friday one year (I think 2009) as things were freezing up and literally had hundreds of swans pass over within easy shooting range. Tons of hunters on the refuge tagged out. It can really be epic if you time it right. In the meantime, there will be a few moving through the WMA's and providing decent hunting opportunities before the big freeze.

Swan hunting can be really good when it's windy. I hunted the BRBR last year on a day with 25 mph winds and 40+ mph gusts, and it blew hundreds of swans off the largest ponds and into the marsh. Wind gets them flying and keeps them flying low.

Looking at the forecast for the next two weeks, it's not looking like it will be windy or cold. As a general rule, hunting will probably be better as you go further north as long as these weather conditions prevail. Of course, conditions vary from year to year, and that can affect bird behavior. Hopefully you can get a more specific report from some people who have been out hunting a little more recently than I have.

I'll be out hunting for my swan in the next few weeks. I'll be sure to let you know what I'm seeing. If I could tell you anything right now, though, it's not to worry. The best hunting probably won't get here until at least the week of Thanksgiving. Also, make sure your boys only shoot at birds that are well within range. Swans are big birds, and they tend to look at lot closer than they actually are.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

If you hit it when they are in thick the BRBR is a great choice. Second to that I would choose Farmington Bay. Decoying them down is always ideal but walking in your spots are somewhat limited at least from my experience. PM sent.


----------



## LCACraig (Nov 6, 2016)

We have alot of experience with geese and ducks, but none with swans. How many decoys do you usually put out for swans? How far out into the marsh do we need to get or can we just get the decoys out and hunker down in the reeds? Sorry for so many basic questions....just trying to figure this out


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LCACraig said:


> We have alot of experience with geese and ducks, but none with swans. How many decoys do you usually put out for swans? How far out into the marsh do we need to get or can we just get the decoys out and hunker down in the reeds? Sorry for so many basic questions....just trying to figure this out


Welcome to the forum LCA. Decoys are really helpful but they don't have to be the expensive real deal. Goose dekes painted white will work and many a swan has been taken over white garbage bag "decoys".

I recommend using the search engine here in Waterfowl. Type in "swan". There's a ton of helpful stories, pictures, even some cool videos.

Good luck.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

If you look at the numbers it looks like we will have peak numbers next week and should stay for another week. 
I also have a tag this year and I could take you guys out for a day. PM me and we can set something up.


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

I have decent swan spot, I would be happy to take you out if you come up north. Work depending anyway. Send me a PM if you are intested. If I can't make it, I can point you in the right direction.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Swan are easy to hunt. Save your money, don't pay for a guide, and go get one yourself. They're starting to show up at BRBR and I'd sure they are near Harold S Crane by now.


----------



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

How many swan decoys do you guys usually use? I've got 4 super mag shells with floats painted like swans and was thinking of making 6 more. Also are goose decoys a good idea or no?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

waterfowlwhacker said:


> How many swan decoys do you guys usually use? I've got 4 super mag shells with floats painted like swans and was thinking of making 6 more. Also are goose decoys a good idea or no?


the four will work. use two for years and now im up to almost a doz. im wanting to pull the bigger flocks in


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

waterfowlwhacker said:


> How many swan decoys do you guys usually use? I've got 4 super mag shells with floats painted like swans and was thinking of making 6 more. Also are goose decoys a good idea or no?


4 will work. We always have goose and duck decoys mixed in when hunting swans. Snow goose decoys help too.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Do any of you guys hike in to paces to hunt swans with decoys, or is it pretty much best to have access to a boat. I would really like to decoy one in, but I haven't found any places away from people that would be conducive to using decoys.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

SidVicious said:


> Do any of you guys hike in to paces to hunt swans with decoys, or is it pretty much best to have access to a boat. I would really like to decoy one in, but I haven't found any places away from people that would be conducive to using decoys.


you can walk in to place and decoy them. i hunt out of a boat that why i take so many.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

That is encouraging. I am going to do some exploring and see if I can get a good decoying spot. Thanks!


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Don't hire a guide, but do get out in the swamp really early. When they are in sitting out there listening to them is one of the coolest sounds in the outdoors. They ain't smart, put white garbage bags over a couple of goose decoys. My boy killed his first right before his 9th b day with a 20 ga mossberg bantam with a 21" barrel, so skybusting them isn't necessary either. I agree with the windy day post though, thats usually the best day.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

here a tip just dont hunt them in the morning and you are out in the morning and dont see any dont worry. stay tell end of closing time the last hour to 5 mins it can happen. I like hunting them on cool sunny little breezy days.


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

SidVicious said:


> Do any of you guys hike in to paces to hunt swans with decoys, or is it pretty much best to have access to a boat. I would really like to decoy one in, but I haven't found any places away from people that would be conducive to using decoys.


I hike in.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

SidVicious said:


> Do any of you guys hike in to paces to hunt swans with decoys, or is it pretty much best to have access to a boat. I would really like to decoy one in, but I haven't found any places away from people that would be conducive to using decoys.


I usually hunt the same place, a 1 1/8 mile hike.

.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks for the help, guys!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

SidVicious said:


> Thanks for the help, guys!


They are here. I shot mine this morning.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

We had a few hundred fly over us on Saturday. Now is the time to go up and get one.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> We had a few hundred fly over us on Saturday. Now is the time to go up and get one.


Same here. None low enough to shoot at in my case, but fun nonetheless.


----------

